# Need 4-20mA signal for a propane tank



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

Could you use a scale with a 4-20ma output?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Mwayne..

What type of propane tank it is ??

A common one or a custom tank style. ?

I am not sure if your tank do have actual gauge.. If so ..

I think there is a adpator that can piggyback on tbe exsting gauge..

Check with propane supplier to see if they have a kit that you can add on for remote readung..


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

i would go with scale also or pressure gage but dont know how reliable this would be


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

LuckyLuke said:


> Could you use a scale with a 4-20ma output?


Great idea, we do that on our chlorine tanks. I'll have to find one appropriately sized.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Mwayne..
> 
> What type of propane tank it is ??
> 
> ...


Yes is has the standard gauge, I'll look for a part.


----------



## I&ETech (Mar 30, 2016)

The ultrasonic level transmitter will not be able to read through the tank wall. DP level measurement would be your cheapest option if you can make the process connections easily, or like Luke said, put it on a scale or suspend it from a scale. Not sure if you could justify the expense, training, and regulations that go along with it, but nuclear is an option also.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

MWayne said:


> Yes is has the standard gauge, I'll look for a part.


Fair enough...

I will ask one of my frenid he deal with LPG ( we have no natural gas in Philippines ) so he may know a spec gauge for remote reading...

The last verison .. Personally i did see it and I did hook up one of them but that tank have two gauge ports so i used second one for sending unit and yuh it have 4-20ma range scale too..

But i know i did saw one that sat top of main tank gauge so it may work for your situation.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

oliquir said:


> i would go with scale also or pressure gage but dont know how reliable this would be


A single pressure device does not give you the level of a liquefied gas like propane....it really only gives you the temperature of the tank. At any given temperature, the pressure will be the same as long as there is any amount of liquid in the tank.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

I wonder what the tank looks like


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Peewee0413 said:


> I wonder what the tank looks like



Quite similar to this photo I found.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We use a hall effect sensor on our propane tanks, give us a low level at about 20%. We monitor generator run time to guestimate levels and the Rochester sensor is easy to install.http://www.rochestergauges.com/products/R3D.html


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

oliquir said:


> i would go with scale also or pressure gage but dont know how reliable this would be


once the scale is calibrated for the tare weight of the tank only the weight of the fuel will register.
you would need the tank empty plus the connections and piping installed to get the tare weight.
once that is done then filling the tank will register the fuel weight quite accurately.:thumbsup:


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

This is what I ordered:

http://fuelminder.biz/lpg gauge/lpg gauge.html

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

FWIW propane tanks use a float on an arm inside the tank which rotates a magnet behind a pot metal cover. The needle on the gauge is another magnet which locks onto the first one. This way there is no penetration into the pressure space to leak. 

Looks like you already found the right hardware, now to make it work for you.

Remote reading is getting to be a big deal these days.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MWayne said:


> This is what I ordered:
> 
> http://fuelminder.biz/lpg gauge/lpg gauge.html
> 
> We'll see how it goes.


Please follow up and let us know how well that works.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Please follow up and let us know how well that works.


Will do.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Just got this installed, the sensor is a Hall effect 0-5vdc to the controller, then goes through a zener barrier and is converted to 4-20mA in the enclosure for the 500 ft run back to the PLC. The scale is 0 to 85%, which is not adjustable.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

Here is the gadget, screws right in.


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm going to put a seal off where the c condulet is, just wanted to get it all working first.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the follow up and pics! All of it looks good.


----------

